# computer repair



## Dezeret (Jan 30, 2006)

Don't know if this is the correct spot to put question. Over many years I have tried to keep up with computer and their problems. Even went to Jr. college to get help (in building and repair of them). First time ended up in a programing class ( alittle above my level - but had a great time learning visual basic) Next class gave me a little more insite but when class got to the piont I wanted - the class was over. During these classes and many hours of frustraion on my time I found some really good repair people (also very reasonable on computer repair) But now all have gone. Leaving me paying large amounts of money to people who seem to know less then me. Sooo the question is -- I want to first learn how to build and partion a computer. Then how to backup the system and restore from different devices. Learn how to set up the internet on a machine and then move that machine to a new location and have it work online in the new setting. So ~ is there a computer book outlining this or a home study school or a home study class that will supply me with this info. And yes these computers are Window based.

Thanks for any help
Orville


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

Dear Orville: 
Yes, there are books. 
MCSE & A+ classes will also tell you how to do that which you want to accomplish.

In terms of building, you need: 
case
power supply
motherboard
cpu
ram
hard disk drive
output mechanism, video card or integrated [ built in ] graphics chip
output device [ monitor ]
input devices [ keyboard & mouse ]

Netbooks don't necessarily have an optical drive. You will need some method of installing the operating system or runnng the OS from a peripheral device [ optical disk; flash drive ].

Backing up data can be as simple as copying files to a device [ optical disk or flash drive ], running a backup utility such as that included in Windows; using a 3rd party program such as Acronis True Image to either create an image or clone your HDD.

You might want to use your seach engine and use: "how to" OR tutorial computer build OR construct
The OR s need to be capitalized. "how to" needs to be in quotes.

My favorite hardware author is Mark Minasi.

I suggest that you develop a list of questions, asking them one at a time in the 
XP forum
hardware forum
networking forum

Check out those forums' stickies for tutorials.

Best of success. 
RF123


----------



## Trappe (Mar 18, 2010)

I can direct you to some help on the first part, i.e., building your own computer. Although I've installed cards, memory, operating systems, etc. I've never put a motherboard and CPU in before watching this video on youtube: 



 by Carey Holzman gave me the confidence to go ahead and build my first computer from scratch. As far as partitions I think I would go with some commercial software to ease the task though it would be nice to know how to do this stuff from scratch. I recommend Acronis Disk Director Suite 10 or better. I haven't really used it for partitioning yet, but I may use it for experimenting with a dual-boot system, e.,g., Win XP and Win 7. Just started using Win 7 and may not need XP on my new machine. 
Put together my new computer two days ago thanks largely to Carey's video and I'm waiting for a PC wireless card to connect to my router. I'm going to use an old Dell as the base station to direct the high-speed wireless connection thru the house and to the new computer, and in fact have been using it for a long time to connect to my laptop and my pocket pc (which uses 802b instead of g)
Btw, used Carey's case & powersupply, but used an AMD mobo and CPU, a Phenom II 965 quad-core dealie if I remember correctly. Although not difficult, I was worried about the heatsink and just made sure I understood its installation perfectly before installing, e.g., making sure the cam has the clamp all the way down before starting.


----------



## sholvsca (Apr 30, 2009)

Hi guys
This might be the wrong place to ask this but, here goes. 

I have a compac laptop. My flat mate spilled a small amount of water on the keys; but once dried off it worked fine. It continued like this for a few days until the battery went and tada it died. Now i realise in hindsight that plugging it in to the charger after it got wet (despite how long ago) was not a very smart thing to do. However, I am totally broke and would really really like my laptop back! I have had a look in the compartments at the back that are removeable and there is no obvious rust/water damage, even under the hard drive. any ideads? Do i need a new battery maybe or new charger?


----------



## foxyladi14 (Jan 12, 2010)

sholvsca said:


> Hi guys
> This might be the wrong place to ask this but, here goes.
> 
> I have a compac laptop. My flat mate spilled a small amount of water on the keys; but once dried off it worked fine. It continued like this for a few days until the battery went and tada it died. Now i realise in hindsight that plugging it in to the charger after it got wet (despite how long ago) was not a very smart thing to do. However, I am totally broke and would really really like my laptop back! I have had a look in the compartments at the back that are removeable and there is no obvious rust/water damage, even under the hard drive. any ideads? Do i need a new battery maybe or new charger?


he drowned your putter


----------



## sholvsca (Apr 30, 2009)

it was a she but cheers....


----------



## madisonn (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi Friend,
E-books walk you through the process of building the computer step by step from how to select the right parts for your new computer to the final step of making it faster than a pre manufactured computer. You can get more information about computer Repair at (http://www.mytechsupportstore.com/).

Thanks,
James


----------

